# Fishing in this heat



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

just curious how everyone adapts when it is this hot. i fish at night for cats but i was wanting to know if anyone does any good during the day?


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

unless i find a spot with a thick shade tree i am staying home!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Morning and evening for me, unless I'm at a pool I can't take the heat anymore. Give me a cloudy, rainy, and windy day and I can catch fish. I've turned into a real wuss as I near 50.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

All I can say is that I am very tan right now...haha I fish anytime I can day or night. I do most of my fishing in the morning/afternoon. All of my big cats that I have caught latley have come at the hottest part of the day. The fish are still going to eat...just got to find them and suck up the heat. Just like fishing in the dead of winter...just opposite sides of the thermometer.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I don't change a thing. Fish from 5am till dark. Bring a variety of baits and two camelbaks full of ice and water. Oh yeah i pack a lunch and lots snacks.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Ditto on the tan, I love the sun and I just cool off by wading in & out of the water.


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

It's called SPF 50 by Copper Tone, works great. If you are floating, small cooler with Poweraid, don't want to dehydrate while out there. Or just take a quick dip in the water.


----------



## liveblue23 (Jun 8, 2010)

ive been out a lot the past 2 weeks. mostly fishing at my local lake Adams Lake. its not a lake where you will catch 15 20 fish a day but its got some nice ones. but last week or 2 i cant hardly catch a fish. not sure if other are having same probs but its been rough fishing for me. good luck


----------



## OhJoe (Mar 9, 2010)

I just got in from farm pond fishing in Indiana this afternoon. I caught over 30largemouth in the 1-2.5 lb range. Started fishing @ 4:00 and fished until just before dark. I really had to work it and changed bates as soon as they stopped biting on one (used 4 different total) As far as staying cool/ not burnt....I use my trusty Columbia fishing clothing with UPF ratings of 30 or up and a Columbia hat with the neck/ear flaps. and I just started using zinc oxide on the nose again (used to do this when I used to water ski and it totally helps with the addition of sunglasses). Keeps me as cool as I can be and its totally comfortable even when it gets wet. Floated Miami Whitewater earlier in the week and just jumped every once in a while to cool off even more.


----------



## AbuGarciaFan (Jun 21, 2010)

me and a buddy set out to fish this morning at 5:30am. fished till 8:30pm. im pretty tan but a little burnt. the sun got to me a couple times today but it wasnt to horrible. we just stay hydrated. you wouldnt have caught me out fishing in that heatwave we just had tho.


----------



## Daddy830 (Aug 27, 2009)

I work two jobs so I go when I can regardless, I like to wade anyway.


----------



## fishNbutler (Jun 29, 2005)

In the yak, just slip in the water or at least splash some on yourself. When I'm wading the creeks, there are plenty of good spots to dunk myself or swim around with the mutt. Was swimming and fishhing Sunday morning from 9:30 until noon in Indian Creek. Caught 6 sm, nothing large, but all fun. Stayed wet and the heat doesn't matter...


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I change nothing in the way I approach my time on the water.I always carry something to drink & snack on.I do use sunscreen however,don't wanna look like an old piece of leather ya know.I fish in the mornings,afternoons,evenings,nights,whenever.The fish are gonna eat in the middle of a 90degree day,ya just gotta find 'em.Put the right lure in their grills n they'll hit it.As a matter of fact I just caught my biggest channel out of public waters on sunday at kiser.Sun was brightly shining with not a cloud in the sky.Nice 26"er on a pure poison lure.Actually thought I'd finally hooked one of them stripers.I've did well this summer in the dead middle of the day,so I know it doesn't matter what time you fish,it's where you fish(location at the body of water).


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

The heat does not bother me if I drink my fluids and have something to eat while out. I start out by putting on SPF 50 and reapply a few times while out. In the heat of the day I just need to go deeper to find them.


----------



## BigRed (Jun 19, 2008)

I've been trying the "new" nylon fabic fishing shirts. The long sleeve, button-up kind. Some have vents and "capes" on the back, others look like normal shirts. They all have moisture wicking fabric and sun protection. I've tried Columbia, Field and Stream, and Gander Mnt shirts. The best has been the cheapest, Gander Mnt. I also use the full length pants that zip-off into shorts. I did splurge and get a Columbia "Freezer" hat. It's got a long bill plus ear and neck flaps.

I get some looks sitting in my boat with a long sleeve shirt, long pants, and a flap hat on when it's 90 plus degrees. But, my hair doesn't even get damp with sweat and I'm cool and comfortable out there. I used them in Tennesse a few weeks ago while at Dale Hollow when they had a heat wave of 105 (temp and humidity into that "feels like" temp they now post) Anyway, I was fine all week.

One note, when you stay all day and start catfishing at night, those shirts let every breeze right through, keeping you nice and cold. I'd bring some cotton shirts to switch into after dark.

Give these nylon fishing shirts a try, they really work well. And the Columbia hat is a real winner. I noticed that Dick's has been running sales on the Columbia clothing as they gear up for hunting season. 

Just FYI


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

As much as I love to fish, It's been too hot for me...


----------



## NO1HUNTER12 (Jul 19, 2010)

been wanting to try those shirt


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

The heat definitely isn't bothering the catfish! The bass are hittin too but it is a slow bite.


----------

